# Your Opinion please on adding RCS to a CRS tank



## RolyMo (7 Nov 2013)

Hello
I did a spot check on my fish tank today and in particular the internal Juwel filter. The reason I check the filter is because I normally find a cherry shrimp in there.

To my surprise I found 2 quite small Cherry Shrimp in the filter. So I am guess someone has been a bit busy!!! 

I don't normally see the RCS in the fish tank. I introduced them to the fish tank many many months ago and never saw them again, apart from one occasionally in the filter once a month.

So the questions are:-

Can I add the RCS to my CRS tank which is RO. The two breeds wont conflict or mate? Clearly I would drip acclimatise
Should I take the RCS away from the fish tank as clearly their lives are in the shadows away from the fish, is that a life?
Do you think it will distract? - i.e. a shrimp tank dedicated to CRS, then having some RCS in there would it look aesthetically pleasing?
 
Cheers in advance for any advice.

Roly


----------



## kirk (7 Nov 2013)

Good question roly. I shall await an expert answer. I have cherries and rilis and fish. I'm planning to get rid of some of my fish to accommodate some beautiful crs. I can't see me managing to catch every cherry before I go crs cbs so theyl have to stay. Your shrimp shouldn't be hiding unless you have mouths around the tank that theyl Fit into. Ours are always out and about even the babies don't hide from the fish.


----------



## Michael W (7 Nov 2013)

You can mix the two without worrying about them mating because CRS is Cardinia and RCS is Neocardina or fighting and RCS are hard to kill so you need not worry about the use of RO water. You can take the RCS away from the fish tank if you yourself feel bad about leaving them to their own and risking being eaten by fish. But if they have survived since your introduction from months ago maybe they're able to find hiding places and food to live peacefully.

One problem which you may find with adding RCS is that they will compete for food with the CRS in the long term, due to their ability to multiply being easier than the CRS I feel that the Cherries could over run the tank which may pose a threat to the CRS population in the long run. People also often find that shrimps will less likely to breed in an over populated tank, this goes for both CRS and RCS so if you have success in breeding both species you may have to find that you will have to constantly re-home the shrimps to keep them breeding at a steady rate which can be a hassle.

It can get distracting if you have both shrimps in the tank, but its likely that it will be the CRS who will steal the spotlight, and if that is the case I myself wouldn't worry about aesthetics but more about the above.


----------



## RolyMo (7 Nov 2013)

Hi Kirk
Good points. Thank you.
Much appreciated.
R


----------



## RolyMo (7 Nov 2013)

Michael 
Thank you also. I think I might be swaying to keeping them in the fish tank and leaving the CRS in their own tank. I have done well so far in looking after them so I dont want to disturb the equilibrium. 
Cheers
R


----------



## Lindy (7 Nov 2013)

I had some sakuras in with my crs and they very slowly all died off. Could have been low tds, low ph, don't know but they didn't like the tank.


----------



## tim (7 Nov 2013)

Rolymo, I think your heading for another shrimp nano  for what it's worth ime neocardinias and cardinas can be kept in the same tanks but ultimately 1 species won't be happy.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Nov 2013)

Yeah  sakuras need harder water. Mine hated softer water that CRS prefer.

Ideally get a new tank if possible mate


----------



## RolyMo (8 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel I would love to get a new tank. 

When I recently ran this fella past my wife suggesting a new tank for it, the responsive was a quick, decisive and ultimately doom laden one. "Over my dead body"



 

So does that mean I can't have another shrimp tank might result in some harsher words that the current shrimp night get offended by. 

I could always get the girls to start begging on my behalf.


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Nov 2013)

I just get new tanks when she is not around then there is little she can do about it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (8 Nov 2013)

My missus said over my dead body once, I told her I'd use the coffin as a cabinet for a few small tanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Nov 2013)

That Betta is unbelievable. How much would one be like that?


----------



## Samuran (8 Nov 2013)

I used have a fair bit to do with Splendens, one like that would be about £30 plus postage if you bought from a seller here or less if you were to find it on aquabid and sort out trans shipping etc...


----------



## Lindy (8 Nov 2013)

A seller on ebay occasionaly has bettas like that. You just have to keep checking.


----------



## Samuran (8 Nov 2013)

I really like black dragons heh


----------

